# Engine Oil Temperature



## carlosm (Jan 3, 2006)

Good day all,
On my Audi 2008 TT, there is a DIS option under the "Check" menu that says "Engine Oil Temperature". On other TT forums this displays the temperature of the oil, on my car it's displaying --- C (degrees celcius), I have (and I wasn't smoking my socks) once seen a reading 97 C on the display so it is reading the value but never since. Other TT drivers in my country are experiancing the same thing. I have noted this with Audi hq in my country and they confirm that it should show a value but they not sure why it is not showing the value (consistently) on the DIS on all the new A3\S3's and TT's (07+).
So I can circumvent waiting for them is there some sort of code we have to use via vag com to enable the display.
Like I said it HAS displayed a value ONCE on the DIS play (other A3|S3 07+ TT's owners have confirmed the same...)


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Engine Oil Temperature (carlosm)*

Does your car actually have an oil temperature sensor? Especially in countries where longlife (flexible service intervals) is NOT used, there is often no oil temperature sensor installed.


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Engine Oil Temperature (Theresias)*

Yup it Def does have it. I saw it display 97 Degrees before. Others have experienced it as well were they have seen the reading once or twice.
Our country has a 15 000km service interval set. Is there somewhere I can check with vag com?
Thank you for your time


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Engine Oil Temperature (carlosmag)*

Check instrument cluster MVB 050 field 3 and 4 and tell us which values you find there.


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Engine Oil Temperature (Theresias)*

Ill get this done as soon as I get home. 
Thanks again


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Engine Oil Temperature (carlosmag)*

I am finally getting to do these tests (been travelling) The values I have on the Instruments Control modual under MVB 050 are:
Mileage: - 7700km
RPM: 0 /min
Tempreture: 82.0
Tempreture: - 60.0

I have the image (Screenshot) if needed.....


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Engine Oil Temperature (carlosmag)*

Field 4 should be the oil temperature, but the value of -60.0 °C indicates that you don't have the necessary sensor installed. Please check what value you have in adaptation channel 39, you may need to perform a security access with 13861 prior to accessing it.


_Modified by Theresias at 5:07 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Engine Oil Temperature (Theresias)*

That's interesting I am sure I have seen a value before - Maybe it swapped back from the Temperatures value to the Speed value on the DIS and I mistook the speed value for the Temperatures value... the "-60.0" value is changing though sometimes displays "-40.0" .... where is it getting those values from?
Other question - As I was playing with the Instruments output tests I noticed a test for the Analog dials - These where pretty cool as the dials sweeped







like the ones on the new S3's and on the Subaru's, is there a way to set the sweeping needles when you put your key in to the ignition and turn to the "On but not engine on" position?


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Engine Oil Temperature (Theresias)*

Ok it did need security access







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are the values (in order)
Oil - Reading - Evaluation - N|a 
Stored Value:1


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Engine Oil Temperature (carlosmag)*

Interesting, the value 1 should indicate that the oil temperature is supported. Regarding the sweep, that depends if your instrument cluster supports adaptation channel 36?


_Modified by Theresias at 5:27 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Engine Oil Temperature (Theresias)*

DAM














it doesnt accept adaptation channel 36 (with the same security code you gave me above) is that the channel for the sweeping needles?


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Engine Oil Temperature (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Interesting, the value 1 should indicate that the oil temperature is supported. Regarding the sweep, that depends if your instrument cluster supports adaptation channel 36?

_Modified by Theresias at 5:27 PM 5-12-2008_


Soooo - if the value is set to 1 and we not getting a value (maybe I wasn't smoking my socks and did see that value once in the display) does that mean there is a sensor but somehow they have locked\not setup\not allowing the display of the value?

Is adaptation channel 36 the ONLY option to get it to work


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Engine Oil Temperature (carlosmag)*

On my mates S3 now and he doesn't have sweeping needles but he got a response from adaptation channel 36 the Stored Value is 10.... what do you need to change it on the S3?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Make it 11 then and send him greetings from Ross-Tech.


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*

heheh - Thanks dood ok so I made it 11 from 10 on Channel 36 and when I press test it goes back to 10 and doesn't let me save it....
Any idea's why?
Is the TT's channel the same for the sweeping needles?
Any ideas on the oil temp? He has the exact same settings on his S3 39 shows stored value 1 as well...
We sitting in the car right now trying this out


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (carlosmag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carlosmag* »_Any idea's why?

Nope, sorry. Did you enter the value directly or use the up/down buttons?

_Quote, originally posted by *carlosmag* »_Is the TT's channel the same for the sweeping needles?

Should be.

_Quote, originally posted by *carlosmag* »_Any ideas on the oil temp?

Told you what we know, no further ideas. As said originally, wouldn't be surprised if your car is simply not meant for that feature.


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I just tested both the up\dn buttons and inputting the value directly it just keeps going back to 10....
Also doesnt support this?


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (carlosmag)*

So I know I have laboured this point - HOWEVER - tonight I tried something different with the oil sensor... I asked a mate of mine with the same TT in the UK where the oil sensor temp is working to send me his measuring blocks and his adaptation channels. --> I was not supprised to find out its the same as mine... (but mine doesn't show the temp)
So I thought I would give it one more go, logged on to the instrument channel, got security access and logged on to adaptation channel 39, changed the stored value from 1 to 0 Tested - Saved...
Turned the ignition off then back on and the temperature IS THERE on the DIS







-- for some reason it only lasted there for about 2 minutes (or thats what I noticed) then went back to --- Degrees .....
I do have a picture to prove it that I took with my cell cam...
Now the question is why did it default back once I explicitly set it to 0 its seems to reset it self back to 1... (which does not show the oil temp)...










_Modified by carlosmag at 12:15 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## p2rib (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (carlosmag)*

Hi,
Is it possible to send a control map to check if I can enable oil temperature display in my car?
It's an 8P A3 MY 2005
Measuring block 50 reports valid temperature values
Thanks a lot


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (p2rib)*

If you have valid tempretures >
>Go to security access >enter value specified by balloon
Go to Adaptation > Channel 39 > change value from 0 to 1 > Test > Save
Turn ignition off then on ...
Can you post quick what values your messuring block 50 is showing?

_Modified by carlosmag at 3:25 AM 6-3-2008_

_Modified by carlosmag at 3:26 AM 6-3-2008_


_Modified by carlosmag at 6:15 AM 6-3-2008_


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (carlosmag)*

carlosmag- Can you post your coding from 17-Instruments, Coding-07? I am trying to enable the oil temp on my car. I've already changed the adaptation but it doesn't seem to do anything.
Also, how exactly do you access the check menu? Just press 'Reset' on the wiper stalk until it cycles past the digital speedo and trip computer? I think this is my problem- the check menu does not show up at all. Are there any other values on your check menu besides oil temp? Did you have the menu before you changed the adaptation?
Any luck on the sweeping needles?
Thanks


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The coding is irrelevant. If you have done the adaptation there is nothing else which you can do, some instrument clusters just do not support this feature.


----------



## p2rib (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi oil adaptation channel was already set to 1 and needles channel was unaviable... No oil temp for me, and no digital speed in DIS...
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 920 930 Q HW: 8P0 920 930 Q
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H73 0300 
Revision: D06 Serial number: 2244ED06057824
Coding: 0004146
Shop #: WSC 03380 995 56895
No fault code found.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*

So if I get the appropriate instrument cluster, this is feasible? Does the cluster also determine whether or not the sweeping needles can be done?
Does the CECM factor into this equation at all? I think I may have a midline cluster, since the car did not come with fog lights. So theoretically, if I got the necessary cluster, would the CECM hold me back from accomplishing this?
The car is a US-spec 2007 A3 2.0T.
Thank you!


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (JaxACR)*

I have to agree here...
I have changed the adaptation code from 1 - 0 and got it to display the temperature for a whole 2 minutes then it seems like either the controller or the ECU resets the value back and you get --- (temperature).
To me it just tells me Audi doesn't want us to have this and there is no need to fool around.
As for the sweeping needles if you don't have adaptation channel 36 (Note it requires security access) you don't have the adaptation channel







and you can't do it.
The TT (accept for the TTS which does have it I have tested it), doesn't have adaptation channel 36...
Nothing you can do unfortunately - unless you figure out how to "download" the software from the instrument cluster off a TTS or S3 and figure out how to update your instrument clusters software with that version. -- I have to date never seen anything like this on the internet or heard of it, I actually think its impossible.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (carlosmag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carlosmag* »_Nothing you can do unfortunately - unless you figure out how to "download" the software from the instrument cluster off a TTS or S3 and figure out how to update your instrument clusters software with that version. -- I have to date never seen anything like this on the internet or heard of it, I actually think its impossible.


I also think it is possible, but not feasible. For example, you can flash the DSG TCU, but it requires the new software and the dealerships Vag tool (priced them out and they are thousands of dollars).
On another note, does your DIS still show the check menu even when there is no temp reading? Are there any other things you can monitor in the check menu?
Thanks!


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (JaxACR)*

Hmm interesting, what VAG tools is needed to upload the Software to the car? I bought the original Ross Tech but have great connections for other VAG type of connections as well including ECU mappers.
Do you have a model number or something?
What did you mean by you can map the DSG TCU?


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (carlosmag)*

To reflash the DSG control module you need either VAS 5051 or VAS 5052. There is a big discussion about adding launch control to MkV GTIs that did not come with it. There was a TSB for the dealers to flash the TCU with the software that enables launch control. You can actually purchase the CD with the TCU firmware from VW, but it is useless without the VAS tool.
I would assume that if the DSG control module can be flashed, probably most other modules can be flashed. If there are two different softwares for the same cluster, there has to be some way to flash the cluster.

_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_On another note, does your DIS still show the check menu even when there is no temp reading? Are there any other things you can monitor in the check menu?

^ Could you please answer that for me?


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (JaxACR)*

yes it does show the Check menu, as you can see in the picture above I can get to the temperature to display but for some reason it lasts for 2 minutes then something resets it....
I am almost 99% sure that yes you can flash the other units, my dealer told me they get updates for the DIS on a quaterly basis. The hardware (confirmed by the dealer) on the S3\A3\TT DIS is the same (the actual DIS not the entire cluster.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (carlosmag)*

Hmmm... I wonder how the dealer distinguishes which software to flash to your DIS? And under what circumstances do they flash it? Whenever an update is available, or only if you have a problem?
If we were to figure out which software is needed to work, I wonder if any dealer would consider updating it?


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (JaxACR)*

Well I have contacts in the local dealers







-- I need to find those VAS tools, now do you need a different VAS tool per each controller? I.e. A VAS tool for the DSG a VAS tool for the Cluster etc etc or is it ONE VAS tool?
Do you have link to details about this tool so I can chat to my supplier?


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (carlosmag)*

All the information I've picked up about the VAS tool is from reading bits and pieces on the forums and from what I've found via Google.
This tool is essentially the dealership's version of Vag-Com. It does everything that Vag-Com does, plus it allows you to flash updates to various modules on the car. I believe this tool will flash any module, it will definitely do the ECU and the DSG TCU. On a CAN bus car, each of these is seen as a module, just like the cluster, so I am fairly certain that the VAS tool treats each module the same. To flash an update, the dealer must have a CD with the new update to put in the machine, or I think the update can be pulled from VW's server if the machine has an internet connection. When attempting to flash an update, the machine checks the part number and current software version before flashing to make sure the update is compatible. If it is not compatible, the machine will not flash the module, so it is virtually impossible to "brick" your firmware.
VAS 5051 and VAS 5052 are essentially the same thing as far as software goes. The difference between the two is that the 5051 is not exactly mobile (think large desktop computer with an integrated monitor) while the 5052 is a handheld unit (similar to a tablet PC) that can be taken in the car for datalogging. They both have the same functionality though.
I don't think this software runs on top of a normal operating system. From what I can tell, it's not possible to get the software and load it on any old computer, the machine comes with the software pre-loaded and that's the only way to get it.
If you want to read some more on it or see pics of the actual machines, Google "VAS 5051" or "VAS 5052." And like I said, everything I know about this is just information I've gathered on the internet. So if anyone knows better than me, feel free to chime in and correct me where necessary.


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (JaxACR)*

Hmm ok let me do some reading here and try find out a few things --- you can buy anything out there now a days








Sebastian or other Ross-Tech guys if VAS is similar\same as Vag-Com why don't you allow flashing via Vag-Com?


----------



## dj_spark (Mar 5, 2011)

Interesting readings in here.


----------

